# Which unit. At crossroads now?? Hds7 or new hdi



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Thought we had it figured out but came across a deal on a lowrance 7 hds unit for about 800 after current rebate from lowrance. Was ready to order up a new 7 hdi here real soon til we found this offer.
Will be doing lake erie trolling 90 percent of the time from lorain west. Want to make sure fish can be found at speed.
What would be the advantages of an hds over an hdi?? Or vice versa. So far it looks like the hdi is not expandable as far as side scan. But has down scan included. Does hds units come with down scan or is another transducer available. Can they both read platinum cards??? Not sure which one now will fit our needs and what to do. What features can be added? Are both nema0183 as there is a current autopilot on 0183. Any input would be appreciated to clarify the issue.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Elite cannot read platinum as it only accepts micro cards the platinum chip I believe is a 8gb chip so you would need a hds unit to run it, I have one in my hds8 gen 1 and wish I had a gen 2 as it's a slow loader due to the size of the data and the slower processor than the gen 2 hds units.

The elite does come with downscan hds does not. The new touchscreen units come with downscan, to get side scan you need a hds unit and lss1 or lss2 along with a separate transducer the ducer that comes with elite and touchscreen
Has it built in but once again only downscan.

Hds unit 2 year warranty 
Elite 1 year warranty

Hds has Ethernet capability and network capability elite just network. Ethernet allows sharing of sonar network does not. I have Ethernet and network in my boat so possibilities are endless which is nice just a network limits you slightly. 

Both units will suit your needs IMO just depends on what you want to to do and what you may want to do in the future with more stuff units or networking/ maps. 

Elte units are back ordered for awhile from what I saw so something else you may need to consider.

Damn that's a lot of typing on a iPad lol


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Kev is it worth it to be able to use the platinum card over the gold?? I was told to get the most detailed card possible for erie which would be platinum. Should that play into the decision?? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I can show you my platinum chip and what it looks like for the area you fish, it's amazing especially around the reefs, islands and shoals the details is incredible. I don't have a gold chip but if it has 1 r 3 ft contours I think the gold chip will work just fine. Before I got my platinum I fished for years with a basic navionics classic and hot maps chips in a global map and the factory preloaded my 38hd all worked well. All the new chips are so god right now I don't thinking matters which one you use one Erie. Lowrance has some great new maps out that I would take a look at as well exepecially the pro one.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

ErieRider said:


> Thought we had it figured out but came across a deal on a lowrance 7 hds unit for about 800 after current rebate from lowrance. Was ready to order up a new 7 hdi here real soon til we found this offer.
> Will be doing lake erie trolling 90 percent of the time from lorain west. Want to make sure fish can be found at speed.
> What would be the advantages of an hds over an hdi?? Or vice versa. So far it looks like the hdi is not expandable as far as side scan. But has down scan included. Does hds units come with down scan or is another transducer available. Can they both read platinum cards??? Not sure which one now will fit our needs and what to do. What features can be added? Are both nema0183 as there is a current autopilot on 0183. Any input would be appreciated to clarify the issue.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Ever consider stepping up to the Simrad NSS series it will run your AP awesome unit..........Doc


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Sticking with lowrance as if there is ever an issue on water i know i can call someone on cell or radio and pretty much someone could get us through figuring screen, setup etc.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DanO6961 (Jun 22, 2010)

Dave- since you have fished on my boat a couple times you are aware that i have the HDS 10 Gen 1. I also have the Platinum maps. 2013 will be my third year with it. I love it so far for open water trolling. I'm mainly fishing between CLE and Lo-Rain where the is not alot of structure. I'm not sure that i am really able to see fish at high speed (30 MPH+). Maybe someone who is an expert on HDS could make sure that all my settings are optimal for what i am doing. I have no experience with the HDI. I know what i know and it is what it is!! Look forward to fishing with you and KPI this year!!

DanO


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

that is a tough choice for sure, good luck on your choice. DanO check this site out for some good info. http://hightechfishing.com/highspeed_35.html


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice info Rockytop.


----------

